
Nextcloud introduces collaborative rich text editor - nelymar
https://nextcloud.com/blog/nextcloud-introduces-collaborative-rich-text-editor
======
jancborchardt
Nextcloud designer here, also working on Nextcloud Text. :)

Big thanks to ProseMirror [https://prosemirror.net](https://prosemirror.net)
and tiptap [https://tiptap.scrumpy.io](https://tiptap.scrumpy.io) which we use
as a base for the app!

And of course as always with Nextcloud, the Text app is open source and
everyone is welcome to give feedback and contribute:
[https://github.com/nextcloud/text](https://github.com/nextcloud/text)

